# Navarre Tuesday 5/15



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Me and my buddy Phil took the Outbacks to Navarre after reading all the great reports lately ... got IN the water around 7:30 a.m. , looked for and found live baits = Cigs and Threadfins :thumbup: ... peddled out past the rubble out at the end of the pier , and put some live baits out , a few short strikes by what appeared to be Spaniards so we peddled a bit further out where we saw some bait balls crashing the surface ... 1st bait out for Phil , I see a splash behind his bait , BAM Sailfish finds out it's hooked and starts tailwalking :yes: ... AWESOME to see my buddy hooked up :thumbup: ... after a few minutes of this the Fish sounded , but the last time it came up = POP , Fish gone :blink: ... we tried several different baits and techniques , but NO more Sails :001_huh: ... we did manage a few BIG Spaniards , and a few Nice Kings ... on his LAST live bait Phil hooks up again , fish peels line off pretty good , we're thinking BIG King ... after a half hour or so we see it , HUGE Blackfin !! ... I've seen alot of these Offshore and this was one of the biggest I've ever seen , it was just over 27 lbs.  ... when we first launched and were using Sabikis to catch live bait , Phil got a small Catfish that stuck him pretty good , guess that's why he had THE Mojo today , he caught ALL the Pelagics , I only caught Mackerals ... Water was clear Blue-ish , Sargassum grass , Flying Fish , Bait balls and Pelagics ON the Beach ... Yep , we live IN Paradise


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry for the run-on , I got up at 5:30 a.m. , Fished most of the day in Navarre , went directly to a 2 hour work meeting at The Florabama , then rushed to pick up my Nephews to go to the Wahoos game downtown tonight :huh: this Boy is beat !! ... pics tomorrow or look at my Facebook page 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1299861690


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Saw yall out there. I was in the tan Outback. It must have been the blackfin I saw one of you hooked up with. I did a circle around yall to see what was bulldogging you straight down but left before the fish was landed.

I only ended up with kings and spanish trolling fresh dead cigs on dusters, looks like drifting livies is the way to go.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Balloon Rig  ... they seemed to LOVE it today !! ... GO get em'


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

fun day for sure..


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like a great day. Congrats.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice job!!
How long of a leader are you running under the ballon? Guessing fluoro and a bit of wire? I'm heading to the Alabama coast in a few weeks and can't wait to get out there.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Great job! Got my BFT out there earlier this year. Still waiting for another. That home made sushi is awesome.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice Post!!!


----------



## KingMackKiller (May 17, 2012)

That Blackfin is gorgeous! So glad there coming in close


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Mahi is next :yes:


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats guys... Damn I wish I was closer to the Salt Water right now.


----------



## jaredgonzo (May 19, 2012)

I live in Navarre and fish out there in the kayak also. is it better to troll? or to throw out a live bait and let them swim?


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I did it ALL :huh: ... I "Speed trolled" a skirted-rigged Ballyhoo , free-lined LIVE Cigs and Threadfins , the Ballon rig seemed to work the best :yes:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job fred and phil! 

water looked beautiful...


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Went back out Monday , was pretty slow  ... Phil and Beverly Jo went again Tuesday and caught several Mahi  ... always when you DON'T go :no: ... that's 3 Pelagics for Phil in one week , he's got the Mojo goin' :thumbup:


----------

